# Identify



## Michala (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what this cute little mammal is?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/michala-albums-picture-picture179021-mammal.png


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like a roborovski hamster, we used to have a couple. Cute little things


----------



## Michala (Aug 15, 2009)

They are so cute. Do they make good pets (for an adult)? Do you know much about them or if there are any breeders? Am looking into getting one but would like to do some research first.

Thanks


----------

